# Herd name, help!!!



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm pulling my hair out over here!!


I have two months-ish before Basil kids and I'll have milk for soap making!! Soooo I have been trying to come up with ideas and learn as much as I can... Which led me to realize that my first and second pick for a "farm name" were taken. First choice was going to be Green Willow Goats, as I live on Green Willow Ln and my first registered doeling is named Willow. (Adga lamancha, planning to use her to get some mdga minimanchas out of, which is what I'd like to focus my very very small breeding business on) My second choice was Honeysuckle Acres/farms/goats or something but that has been used quite a bit. 


Help!! DH laughs at every other suggestion I make...

As far as our property, it's almost all shaded by big, gorgeous trees... We only have one acre in a neighborhood just outside of city limits so I feel like a liar calling it a homestead or a farm. I'm dabbling with gardening in the front yard, the goats are in the back yard...no bodies of water or anything. As far as the trees go we have one pine, one maple, several boxelders, some sort of nonfruit producing pear tree, crepe myrtles... Maybe a few others I haven't identified. My goats all have "nature" names, Basil, Barli, Willow, and Clover. 

Did anything ring a bell for anyone?? Any ideas??

Names my husband laughed at me for were ShadyPatch, Schaduw, (Shade in Dutch) and SunHoney. Lol!! 

Oh! Another thought I had was that both of my daughter's initials are EZ. Hmm.


I need help.


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Sorry you're having trouble! I'm just going to throw some ideas out there. 

EZ Life Acres/etc

Sunset Shadow Goats/etc

Back to Nature Acres/Farm/etc


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

One Pine Acre
Maple ridge
Deer Bunny Farm < I like this one :lol:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

The name of your farm isn't Deerbunny? It's cute. How about Shady Acre? Goats' Glen? Soapy Goats? The latin (scientific) genus name for willows is Salix. Honeysuckle is Lonicera I think. Neither are too melodic. How about more Dutch names? Are you Dutch? I'm half. Americans wouldn't be able to pronounce Schaduw. How about "little goat farm" in Dutch? But the Dutch word for farm is a bit long...I don't know goat in Dutch. Anything with soap (zeep, right?) will be mispronounced. Good luck!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

I like deerbunny farm, myself. It's catchy, simple, and pleasant sounding.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My farm/business name is Shady Acre Homestead because I only use an acre too :lol: 

I like EZ Acre Homestead


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

You all like deerbunny?!?!  That started as an inside joke with a friend, she's scared of goats so I told her we can just call them deer bunnies.  

I am Dutch, which is why I was messing with Dutch words but goat in Dutch is essentially "gate" and "gate zeep" didn't have much of a ring to it. Lol!! I was thinking about incorporating tulips in there somewhere but I don't have any tulips on this property... My favorite color is yellow...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

The problem I have in my head about calling it deerbunny is that I'm heading in the direction of breeding minimanchas... Which look more like deer lizards with their earless heads.  Does anyone else think that's weird?


Eta: DH is voting for EZ Acre. Would that be allowed as a herdname with adga and/or mdga? Anyone know the rules on that?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay, I'm still back and forth, I was thinking EZ Acre but then "Honey Hill" came into my mind as that is a main road we're off of, our side of town is often referred to "Honey Hill area" and we have a good goat vet nearby who also uses Honey Hill in their business name. Thoughts?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What about just Green Willow for the herd name? I thought you were Deer Bunny Farm also


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Green Willow was my first pic, I thought it was ideal but there are already several Green Willow Goat farms, the adga name is taken and so are all possible websites/Facebook pages. I'm hoping to be able to have some sort of business website eventually so I need to be somewhat creative. Lol!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw, that's sad :-|


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I know!! I had been thinking of Green Willow Goats for the past six months or so and was super bummed when I finally thought to Google it.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Other trains of thought... I've always thought of this house as our own little slice of Eden... So something with Eden in it would be fitting... And my husband loves star wars, LOTR, Chronicles of Narnia...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Laughing Eden goats?

We also have a super awesome yellow goat house/tree house....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:laugh: Deerlizard Farm :laugh: :rofl:

Oh my goodness. *snort*

How about ShadyMunchies? 

Treegirdle Farm (Cause you KNOW what goats do to trees!)

ShadyAcres

Goat Bower or Goat Arbor or EZ Goat Arbor or Bower or Forest or Glade or Grotto


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Groovy!!! I just had a lightbulb!! I had to use a thesaurus to look up what a "grotto" is (don't judge...) And found the word "Grove" which is, well, pretty much a description our our yard! So I searched "Green Willow Grove" because that is basically a phrase that would perfectly describe our property, and there is nothing!!! Yay!!!


How does Green Willow Grove sound? Would that be suitable for adga and/or mdga or is it too long?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I do think deerlizard is funny...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Green Willow Grove sounds really nice


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Is it forgettable? I'm kinda worried it's forgettable and doesn't give an idea of what we do here, but maybe that doesn't matter??

Ugh, I'm second guessing everything!! Why does this feel harder than naming my children?!?


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

I think I spent more time naming my animals (goats, cats, dogs) than I did my daughter. Green Willow Grove sounds professional to me but I also like Green Willow Deer Bunnies or Green Willow Deer Lizards. Then again I've gone by purplepsychotoad (or some variation of) on the Internet for 18 years now.lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I still like EZ Acre....I think Green Willow Grove is too long.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Eden's Grove?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree with NYGoatMom that Green Willow Grove is just too long, that barely leaves you any space for the kid's actual name. EZ Acres is short and seems to be easy to remember. 
Whatever you decide on for your herd name, don't be pressured to apply for a herdname you're not sure you really want just because you have kids being born. Once you register with a herd name you can change it, but any kids registered under that herdname may not be associated with you or your farm. It's an important decision but I'm sure you'll make a great choice  
I think Deer Bunny Farm is cute though!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I agree that Green Willow Goats is too long. I think "___" Grove is the direction I'm leaning, Eden's Grove is taken.  

Growing Grove? Abundance Grove? Mancha Grove? Laughing Grove? Giggling Grove?

This is hard.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Willows grove?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Actually, I kinda like "Laughter Grove" as a herd name, "Laughter Grove Goats" as the business name/website. It's happy sounding and I actually have a tattoo of the word "laughter" next to a daisy on my hip. At least, I think it's still there... Idk if I've seen it since my oldest was born...


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

How about Giggle Grove Goats! Giggle and Laughter mean the same thing, kinda, and you get the alliteration, and it somehow seems catchier!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we are happy bleats dairy goats...lol..that is pretty long too..but it works!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Can't get the goat tree house out of my head.....so cool! How about something to do with that?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Tree goats


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I like deerbunny though


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I do like Giggle Grove, unfortunately there are some weird cartoons/books with that name and I'd worry that people would think we named it after that. Maybe that's nothing to worry about? Hmm..

I don't know guys. I just don't know. I'm going to run all of these ideas by DH.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't remember if this was already mentioned, but what about Willow Grove?


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

I like Green Willow Goats.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Willow Grove and Green Willow Goats have been taken.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

LaMancha Grove? Honey Hill is really pretty but might be taken. Honey Hill Grove probably too long. Honey Haven? Haven is kind of like Eden--a perfect place to be. Willow Glen Goats?

Deer Bunny Farm is my favorite though, & I think it sounds a bit classier than EZ Acres (just my opinion, but I'd spell it out Easy Acres.) Deer Bunny Farm is VERY memorable.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Greenwood Willow Goats


----------



## laurelsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Remember when you have your herd name it goes in front of all your kids' names, so it would be Green Willow's Buckley, or whatever, so IMHO if it's too long it gets unwieldy and harder to remember. I really like just Green Willow! My herd name is Bella Vita, and I love it. Short, and my kids names are like Bella Vita's Chiara. Also check into what website names are available as you'll want to have a website for your herd. I couldn't get Bella Vita, but did get Bella Vita Canyon.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

^^ That's why I can't do Green Willow, it is already taken with adga as well as websites.


I'm kinda bummed right now, DH mentioned "Genesis Grove" which I really liked, but then when I googled it I found out it's the name of some druid cult.  Oye.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Willow Run?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Garg! Taken... Hmmm


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Willow's L&L Farm? (Laughter and Love)


----------



## Marianmaj (Jun 5, 2016)

:kidblue: I like honey hill....but I have bees too!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey, what about "Dappled Sun"? ???


----------



## Petra490 (May 23, 2016)

Sorry, I have no suggestion. Just want to wish you a good luck.
I have been just as frustrated as you are picking mine. I never came up with one. Asked my husband...he said "I don't know". So I ended up with the most ridiculous herd name. It's literally "I don't know", just in a different language. So there is only a small chance anyone understands it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I remember when we had boers..before we went dairy....I wanted to Name our farm " Best little boer house in Texas" lol..Hubby wouldn't let me lol..I dont know why Blahahaha

Its not easy to pick a herd name. you want it to be rememberable and make a statement ...I like Deer bunny farms..its cute and will be remembered...its unique as well..


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Single Pine farm
Single Maple farm
No Name farm
Tons of Trees Farm
No Pond Farm
Goats in the back yard Farm
Back Yard Farm
Can't Find a Name Farm


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Bahaha, I love the last one!!

Other words I'm toying with today are Whimsy, Imagination, sisters...

I'm sitting outside while my daughters are climbing around the goat house pretending they're various animals, etc. So now feeling inspired by it a little I guess.

Whimsy Grove?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Secret Garden of Goats 

I like Whimsy Grove


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Whimsywood? It's a made up word so no one will steal it...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Never ask your parents for advice on a herd name...


My mom said "What's a Whimsy Grove Goat? Is that a breed?" and my dad said "What about 'aromatic goat' with an icon of a goat washing itself?" .....???


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I like whimsywood!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I like Green Willow Grove. It sounds peaceful and idyllic!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I know right!!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Ahhh!!! I need a poll option for this thread so everyone can just vote and I never need to make a decision!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Whimsy sisters


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

So I was thinking about branding and such for when I eventually start selling soaps.....

If I had to describe myself in a word it would be.... Candid? Blunt? Authentic might be a stretch but authenticity would be a goal of mine...

Blurgh. I liked Candid until I started seeing it so much and now it looks funny.

I do like the word and meaning for Genuine. Not sure if that's usable. I need to go to bed if I could ever stop brainstorming!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Candid caprine


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Living Candid? 


Living Legit Goats.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

DH just suggested "Super GG Goats" and "Not Horses Farm".


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Deer Bunny soaps
100% Kid approved

With a picture of a cartoon Jackalope.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I really like that, Jill!! Bahaha!!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Idk guys.... I might have to just set aside what DH and my family think and go with Deer Bunny! It is certainly original and I looove the idea of using a jackalope as a mascot of sorts. It seems like all of you like it.  And it does make me smile!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I think it's perfect. Very memorable!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Soooo now that I've spent the morning doing rough sketches of jackalopes ..... 

Lop or upright ears?? Fat or skinny?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

What breed do you have? I forget.

I like the face on your floppy the best. But the other two look more goat like I think.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I am working towards starting a registered minimancha herd...which was one of my hangups with using deer bunny.









But I'm liking it as far as a "brand" goes, if that makes sense. And I like the lop eared too....

We're going to have to get a couple lop eared bunnies I guess....


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Lol yep. Lop eared is my favorite. I say go with that!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow! Great sketch work!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I like Deer Bunny too.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I vote for the lop eared deer bunny. I'd buy your soap just 'cause it's cute!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I love Deer Bunny as well. It sticks in your head and makes you think of soft springy-ness. Lol. Also I think like a cute picture of a mini mancha wearing the horns and ears would be cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Well sounds like you have a name


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yay!!! Thanks!! I'm going to buy a sketchbook and start sketching up a different deer bunny for each scent. This is going to be so fun!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I love your sketches, btw!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, using the lop-eared bunny means there is less confusion between the antlers and the ears! I love Deer Bunny as the name, am glad the original is what you went back to!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Original sketches copyrighted by creator and witnessed by Goathiker 06/06/2016


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Deerbunny was my favorite all along! How clever to come up with the Jackalope idea. (I hope it's not copyrighted though.)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Jackalopes can not be copyrighted as an idea. They belong to everyone. Only original pictures of a perceived Jackalope can be copy righted.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh good! I wondered if the taxidermist that made the originals had patented them or whatever. They are just SO perfect for the new farm name.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

They are perfect!! I absolutely cannot believe I didn't think of that.


I'm doing cartoon ones for the kid's soaps and more realistic for the adult soaps. I'm excited about it!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Awesome! Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

I was going to name my her Fallen Oak as in Fallen Oak Farms but I last minute changed it


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

Deer bunny & your drawings are darling!


----------

